# Natural Fighter?



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

Was i born as natural fighter? Ok here is how it is. When i was little i used to be almost the smallest in class and got bullied. I signed for karate and i trained it 1 year or so. I didn't like to fight and i always found the way to get out of the fight. But when i get pissed.. its bad! I become like raging animal. I once sprintetd to a guy as fastes as i could cuz i heard from my friend he cursed my mom. Then i beat him up so bad that i ripped his clothes. Then next year one was mocking me and was being cocky guy always so i started chasing him.. he didn't expect me to punch him but i catched him and beat him up as well even he was bigger. So i said i was natural not because of this but because whenever i come near my older brother i want to fight with him but not for real. And i'm really good at wrestling even i didn't train it + i got really good defence from kicks. My brother said i was born to be fighter like my dad said so.

I naturally know how to defend either from wretsling or punches, it comes to my mind instantly and that technique always works.

Now to prove that my brothers friend which is 4 years older than me that trains MMA wanted to test my skills. We agreed to fight real but to use moderate force in attacks.. it was sparring. I got really good upper cut in his stomach and put him on ground and i made him tap out because i got his neck and choked him. His was amazed and told me to go for kickboxing or mma cuz i'm really good by my nature.

Is this really possible or?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

There aren't people with "natural" fighting ability, but there are people who have a gene variant that makes them more aggressive. And no, it's not a good thing to have. This could explain fighting ability because of a higher intent to do harm.


----------



## boomer411 (Jan 3, 2014)

This makes for a very interesting question. I too was picked on in school, but I always managed to find a way out of fighting. I wouldn't say that getting extremely angry and beating anyone up is a sign that you are a natural fighter. I wouldn't even say that 1 year of karate and beating your brothers friend up is a sign either of being a "natural fighter." I would say that some people have an easier time in training their body to respond, and I would even say that some people are able to understand and apply a strategy more easily than others, but I don't buy the natural good fighter deal. I would say if anything that your ego is reaching to cling to some type of identity of being a natural fighter that people should fear if anything.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

yeah.. i thought i was a "natural fighter" too. And i have to agree with boomer on this one, OP. You're 17, and full of "piss and wind" ... many of us who have to fight have been down that road, as well.

one year of karate, and beating up someone up doesn't make you a natural fighter. If your ego starts to get the best of you, which i hope it hasn't? then you become a "bully"..

Bullies don't fight, they just "beat people up".. and yeah, i've had to fight ever since i was a kid - and i am a girl. Being a woman, i know what a good punch can do. It's powerful. Thus, when other females 'get in my face' or "stare me down" i definitely walk away. Pulling hair and cat scratching isn't my thing. And i'd walk away than put a hurting someone because i know i can.

There's nothing wrong with defending yourself, OP. Those of us who HAVE to are just as good if not better because of our environment. But we don't get on the internet and brag about it.

Fighting is not about your ego. You should have learned that in that one year of lessons. Fighting is a discipline. Tournaments throughout the years will temper and refine your skills. It's called getting your as**s kicked and learning from it. If you have ever entered tournaments - and we're talking SEVERAL OF THEM.. you would never have made this post.

there's nothing wrong with a proud dad, and a supportive brother. But how about you taking your skills and improving them with other athletes? Let's say go with your brothers friend to the boxing gym. That's where you meet good fighters on all levels.

It's not about "proving" yourself - it's about "improving" yourself, OP.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

I know someone whose father was a commander in the military and now he's also in the army, leading his own squadron just two years out of high school. For him, he has one heck of a gift for quick thinking, quick response, and ability to lead very well, just like his father. Some traits are passed down through the family line. For you, you might also have a better reaction response both physically and mentally, than most people... Go for it. lol Just don't get too cocky though...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> There aren't people with "natural" fighting ability, but there are people who have a gene variant that makes them more aggressive. And no, it's not a good thing to have. This could explain fighting ability because of a higher intent to do harm.


http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/videos/born-to-rage2/

I have this mutated gene, but I don't think it has made me violent or aggressive. I mean, I have SA after all. Although I do have a constantly frustrated, bitter, and angry attitude.


----------

